# Blizzard vs Bloodred Opal



## mrssmith521 (Sep 2, 2012)

Can anyone verify?











_Posted from Reptileforums.co.uk App for Android_


----------



## SpiritSerpents (Mar 20, 2011)

Opals, and diffused opals, have orange and peach tones which your corn snake is clearly lacking. It is definitely not an opal. 

Does it have belly checkers?

What did you buy it as?

It's probably either a blizzard or snow. The eyes have a bit of the 'crystalline' look to them that I associate more with blizzards but I think that could just be the flash. There's a lot more pattern than on a typical blizzard but it does happen.

Here's a blizzard I used to have.


----------



## mrssmith521 (Sep 2, 2012)

No belly checkers or any patterns on belly...and the patterns are not as prominent when there isn't a flash photo 




















_Posted from Reptileforums.co.uk App for Android_


----------



## SpiritSerpents (Mar 20, 2011)

The checkerboard thing is a pattern, not a color by the way. Can you get us a nice photo (in focus) of the tummy?

Here is that blizzard's ventral pattern. It's normally not so yellow, so she was a bit odd. But you can see how, without the yellow making it clear, it might be hard to see she had checkers.


----------



## mrssmith521 (Sep 2, 2012)

I tried....lol...




















_Posted from Reptileforums.co.uk App for Android_


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

She certainly looks to be visual diffused to me (and obviously amel + anery) though I'm not good enough to call Anery/charcoal.


----------



## SpiritSerpents (Mar 20, 2011)

So far she does indeed appear to be either a whiteout or an avalanche. Please keep up updated on her!


----------



## mrssmith521 (Sep 2, 2012)

Well, guess we'll find out as he gets older! And if still ?? then will have to test breed. : ) 


_Posted from Reptileforums.co.uk App for Android_


----------

